# Java Browsergame



## Devil0s (5. Jul 2012)

Ich hab mir ueberlegt, dass man ja ein Browsergame in Java programmieren koennte (Applet).
Darin will ich mich im Moment auch noch gar nicht ranwagen, aber es interessiert mich mal folgendes:

Normalerweise (im Falle eines ganz normalen online games) hat man ja einen server,der die ganzen Berechnungen ausfuehrt (mehr oder weniger),der die Daten zwischen Datenbank und Client hin und her schickt und der was weiss ich noch macht, eine Datenbank, in der alle Daten gespeichert sind und einen Clienten, der die Daten ausgibt.

Nun hab ich mir gedacht, ob man bei einem Java Browsergame nicht das Applet als Clienten und den Server nutzen koennte.

In diesem Fall wuerde dann natuerlich das Applet selbst Verbindung zu einer MySQL Datenbank aufnehmen und die Berechnungen usw. ausfuehren.

Dazu waeren jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Ist dies soweit wie ich mir das jetzt denke "ungefaehr" moeglich? Also ,dass man den Server theoretisch auslassen koennte?

2. Kann man so irgentwie die MySQL Nutzerdaten auslesen? Eigentlich ja nicht, weil alles mehr oder     weniger im Browser ist?
Aber normalerweise gibt es ja immer einen Cache in dem dann Daten gespeichert sind. (Nach dem Aufbau des Applets sollte das Applet eigentlich ja auch dazu gehoeren.)
Also sozusagen: Ist dieser Weg sicher?


Jetzt bitte keine Antworten wie: "Schreib doch ein Browsergame in Flash" oder sonstiges was mir keine Antwort gibt und nicht zum Thema passt. 

Ich freue mich auf Antworten

Devil0s


----------



## Schandro (5. Jul 2012)

Das geht auf garkeinen Fall, ausser du vertraust jedem einzelnen Spieler. Das Applet wird vom Client ausgeführt, also kann der Client das decompilen, verändern, die Passwörter auslesen/sniffen, ...

Alles was sicherheitsrelevant ist *MUSS* auf deinem Server ausgeführt werden.



> Schreib doch ein Browsergame in Flash


Das würde nichts ändern. Auch flash-browsergames haben alle Berechnungen und Datenbankzugriffe serverseitig.


----------



## Devil0s (5. Jul 2012)

Muss der Server auch in Java geschrieben sein oder geht auch PHP oder eine andere Sprache?


----------



## Schandro (5. Jul 2012)

Das ist egal, da kannst du verwenden was du willst. Die einzige Schnittstelle zwischen Server und Client sind ja die Daten die du übers Netzwerk sendest.


----------



## somewhat (6. Jul 2012)

Dieses Thema dürfte dich interessieren : http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu.../130265-logik-engine-fuer-echtzeit-spiel.html
Dabei geht es nur um den Server-Part, aber es wird eigentlich alles wichtige genannt.


----------

